# Film Develop - Can I re-use fix and stop?



## Commonman

I'm developing some film in a small tank.  It's B & W.  I'm using HC-110.
I will be developing 2 or 3 rolls tonight.  Can I re-use the stop and the fix for the 2nd and 3rd roll?


----------



## christopher walrath

HC110 Kodak developer, Kodak Indicator Stop Bath and Kodafix fixing agent can be reused.  Check your manufacturers literature to be sure.


----------



## manfromh

Also dont dump them after the 3rd roll. Keep them more. I usually dump mine after about 5 or 6 rolls. Stop and fix that is, I dont know about the developer.


----------



## Commonman

O.K.  Thanks!


----------



## ann

if you re-use the hc110 you will need to adjust your development times with each roll and then there will be a limit to how many times it can be used unless your also using a replenisier.

most people use hc110 as a one shot developer. commerical houses may re-use but they are operating under direction circumstances.


----------



## christopher walrath

It can be reused but I, also one shot it.  I mix it before each roll.  I will reuse it if I process more than one roll but for the most part, down the drain it goes.  Same for my Kodak Indicator Stop Bath and my Kodafix.


----------



## Efergoh

I reuse stop and fix, but dump the developer. I mostly use D76, or Sprint.

Once the stop is burned out, it goes down the drain, but I never pour fix down the drain. Once it is exhausted, I put it in a silver reclaimation tank.

Get a bottle of hypocheck and you can keep tabs on your fix and know when it is reaching exhaustion.


----------



## Rhys

If you mix stop with the developer when you chuck the developer it's nearly neutral and can be dumped easily.

Developer will work for 6-8 rolls of film. Don't keep it for more than a week or two though - even in an accordian bottle.


----------



## Smilemon

I one shot my dev. Its ID11 and it doesn't last that long on the shelf. My fix will last for a week at least and I've got a hypocheck.


----------

